# As promised, pictures of my parrots :)



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

Mark (Yellow) Mindy (pink) haha. 





































Hope you like my set up also.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

love the setup but not a fan of the parrot cichlid.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the comment regarding the set up, i understand what your saying about parrot fish, but personally, i think there cute and i really like them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The tank is nice, but the fish are dyed. I really hope they don't get health problems from that.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

Well the yellow cichlid, mark has got loads of black all over his body now, his bottom lip is totally black etc, ive been told that is probably just his colour coming back through if he has infact been dyed. But im unsure?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Didnt Buggy tell you that it was a fungus that only Blood Parrots get?


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

But i dont know if it is actually a fungus or not? its so confusing haha.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I had a couple of these fish, one ended up henlie stingray food and the other got it's face ripped off by a blue dragon flowerhorn. I kept one to breed with my blue texas but it didn't work out so he's the one the flowerhorn ownt.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice setup although as emc said, they are dyed. Sometimes its hard to tell but hopefully it will fade as they get older and not effect them.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

Cheers nath, do you see how there okay for the time being in that tank? due to their size? Also the yellow one, now looks like half black half yellow, he's not unhealthy though as hes really active and isnt put of feeding. Its so wierd to why hes changed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

if its not fungus its the dye thats fading out mate.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

The spots are indeed Black Spot fungus. Since your fish have been dyed, they have had their slime coat chemically removed for the dying process then the slime coat "regenerated". This is very similar to you getting a bad sunburn and your skin peeling. When it heals, the new skin is very delicate. In the case of the fish, they are more vulnerable to getting fungus and other diseases.
At this point, your main objective is PRISTINE WATER QUALITY to protect the fish. Your tank has a very large bio load. The Blood Parrots are naturally very messy fish (as is the pleco) and the water can become polluted with waste pretty quick. This is a prime environment for fungal and bacterial disease to hit your already weakened parrots.
Strict water change routine, gravel vac and a good water conditioner (Prime) will help the fish heal. This may come back from time to time but if you keep the tank in top condition, it shouldn't be a problem.

Here is a pic of my BP taken just moments ago. He is almost 4 yrs old and has had the black spots only once when I first got him. This is a natural color (a bit washed out from the flash, he is actually brighter then this). He is his full size...approx. 8 1/2"...and in a 55g tank.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

Ill take a recent photo buggy and show you what he looks like now, its asif hes got loads of dryed up black pva glue on his body, and kind of looks as if it can be peeled off. Ill show you when i can get a pic up.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Are they black spots or like black long patches of colour? As I have noticed that parrots do get this as some of mine in the past did, its nothing to worry about, just due to them being so finely bred. Shouldn't affect them.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

Its asif hes been spray painted, you know the tool on paint for microsof, the spray paint tool, how that looks? it kind of looks like that hahaha! hes healthy as he eats his food etc, there shyness is kinda getting to me now though, as they go through patches of swimming everywhere and coming to see you, then suddenly wanting to constantly hide etc. Takes time i suppose, specially with parrots.


----------



## Fish Grandma (Dec 27, 2009)

I have two african blood parrots. Love them, they are so graceful and really add a lot to my tank. One of mine also has a little bit of black spotting, not a lot. How horrible for those fish to be died like that. Reminds me of what pet stores do to baby chicks at easter with the coloring of their feathers. They are nice fish..


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm totally against cruel dying, like with fish... 
but I'm not gonna lie, if I had a white cat, around Easter, I'd probably dye her with food coloring or egg dye, lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I understand that dyeing is really bad for fish, both painful and unhealthy. I understand the impulse, but with fish, its best to resist. And don't buy dyed or tattooed fish because that encourages the practice to continue.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

its horrid to be fair.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

Well the black has completley dissapeared of off the yellow parrot cichlid now,  but im just asking you guys, is it normal that the yellow one is always like kissing and nudging the pink ones bum? well where it poo's from?


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (May 14, 2010)

NICE TANK, but I can't stand Parrots to be honest!

Mainly the dye thing, but when they get very large it is like they can't hardly swim because of the "shape" they have been breed to! A Fish Store I used to work for had a 540gal hand built tank, and when the owner changed the tank to house fresh water fish, mainly South, Central and a few African Cichlids, some customers who's Parrots had gotten to large for their home aquariums brought them down and the Owner let them rut them in the 540. Well a few years go by and they looked like half flat footballs and had a hard time getting around!!!

Anyway the dyeing of fish is VERY BAD for them, so I choose to stay away! Where as with the Chicks or other animals with hair or feathers, it is just like people dyeing their hair. Pretty much harmless, NO removing of skin/slime, and will go away! Now I don't much care about dyeing of them, but it really doesn't hurt them!

So GOOD LUCK with your Parrots, and again the tank is very well Aquascaped!!! 

Keep up the GOOD WORK!!!
Drew


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> A Fish Store I used to work for had a 540gal hand built tank, and when the owner changed the tank to house fresh water fish, mainly South, Central and a few African Cichlids.


You would think someone with a 540 gallon custom tank would know not to mix African with Central/South American Cichlids...


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I really luv the setup too  I thought the fish were really cute and i was unhappy to hear that they were dyed. I personally am against it, but overall, it's your choice. Good luck and I hope you and your fishy friends have fun!!!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Your parrots are very cute. I have a parrot, Charlie. Mine is huge. I also disagree with the dying but he does look healthy. Dying I just don't get why they have to put the fish threw that.

You say they are skittish, why not put a few dithers in there. Like giants danios. The movements helps them feel comfortable. Charlie my parrot will actually let me pet him he is so tame, he's not scared of anything. Unusual for a parrot.


----------

